# stupid hamster! *help!*



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

I've lost Ash. HE walked off the bed (stupid hamster) and i got off the bed, pulled off the mattress, took everything out from UNDER the bed, and the silly sod isn't there and thus has dissappeared. I was stupid enough to leave my bedroom door open so he could have escaped int o another room but i doubt it. Do i carry on tearing my room apart looking for him or just give up and let him come out of his own accord?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Ermmmm I would be tempted to keep looking, just because I would worry, if he isnt caught before you go to bed you could set up a bucket trap maybe.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

O boy, you just reminded me of a time when we had rather too many dwarf hamsters - to be precise, stacks and stacks of cages which, just occasionally, got knocked over and so one or two or three would escape ...

There were many nights when my husband would suddenly wake up and tell me to hush, and then he would lean over the side of the bed and start speaking in a very high pitched soft voice "Come to David, little hammy, you know it makes sense!"

It always worked ...

Liz


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

im more perturbed than worried, he literally disappeared! ... he's determined to stress me out, what with spraining his leg and now disappearing!


----------



## blue butterfly (Jan 3, 2010)

If any of my hamsters or gerbils disappear I try and sit really quietly and end up hearing them scufflling about somewhere, although if yours may have gone into another room then maybe that wouldn't work for you.

Maybe leave a few of his favourite treats about and see if he turns up that way.

Hope you find him soon.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Hi. I'd sit in silence for a bit. See if you can hear any scratching etc. Will drive you a little insane...but worth it if it works! If not the BEST pet product I bought was a rat/squirrel cage trap! My Roma kept escaping and I spent NIGHTS at a time up. So one night, after I found out she had gone upsatirs and was living in the bathroom, so I lined it with carpet, put some treat and tiny bit of nutella and then st it up....then walked out the bathroom and closed the door....a min later I heard it go and she had walked straiht into it. Twice I realised she was in the kitchen and she walked into it WHILE i was setting it up.

Good luck! xx


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

ok, right, he's DEFINITELY in my room. ive just sat here for what seems like ages and he came out from under my bed but was too quick before i could pick him up and he ran back under. i re moved everything form under my bed again and he's still not there! wtf? have i got the first hamster that can turn iinvisible whenever he wants? it should be easy enough to spot him - he's black and my carpet is cream!


----------



## nattymariax (Sep 1, 2010)

Just listen for scuffles! When Cinnamon escapes i just sit quietly and eventually she will just come out of her hidey hole and waddle past me and i grab her:lol:
if not, like everyone else said you will have to set a trap with some yummy food bait!


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

lizward said:


> O boy, you just reminded me of a time when we had rather too many dwarf hamsters - to be precise, stacks and stacks of cages which, just occasionally, got knocked over and so one or two or three would escape ...
> 
> There were many nights when my husband would suddenly wake up and tell me to hush, and then he would lean over the side of the bed and start speaking in a very high pitched soft voice "Come to David, little hammy, you know it makes sense!"
> 
> ...


btw - that's pretty aweseom!


----------



## forgotten~myth (May 30, 2010)

Did you catch him? xxx


----------



## tyrole (May 5, 2009)

I used to use an empty cereal box with some of their food in then newspaper lined up before the box so I could hear them approaching the box. Hope you found him.


----------



## forgotten~myth (May 30, 2010)

I shake the food bucket! They come running and climb my leg!  xxx


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

forgotten~myth said:


> I shake the food bucket! They come running and climb my leg!  xxx


Yeah you have super trained hammies!!! Bet you call their names and they come and line up then all do a dance!! xx


----------



## forgotten~myth (May 30, 2010)

Not yet but am working on it!:lol::lol::lol::lol:

(Should have mentioned earlier; they are degus, not hamsters!)
xxx


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

forgotten~myth said:


> Not yet but am working on it!:lol::lol::lol::lol:
> 
> (Should have mentioned earlier; they are degus, not hamsters!)
> xxx


First you train them...now you morph them into degus...this is animal cruelty!! :arf:


----------



## forgotten~myth (May 30, 2010)

They started as monkeys you know! Its magic!:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Argh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## forgotten~myth (May 30, 2010)

They looked good as monkeys, adorable as hamsters BUT I think they look best as degus!:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Monk-ham-gus! :thumbup:


----------



## forgotten~myth (May 30, 2010)

Yep! Jasper and Emmet the monk-ham-gus! They are really proud to have their own species. They like to be unique! They are funny little things- they are bessies with the cat!::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Oh wow really...the cat doesn't try and attack them?? xx


----------



## forgotten~myth (May 30, 2010)

Thats just it! He tries to get them throught the cage! I put out of the room when he does but whenever he is by the cage they run to see him!: Wierdos!:lol:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

forgotten~myth said:


> Thats just it! He tries to get them throught the cage! I put out of the room when he does but whenever he is by the cage they run to see him!: Wierdos!:lol:


Hehe that's well funny! Silly little Monkhamgus!! xx


----------



## forgotten~myth (May 30, 2010)

I'll drink to that!:lol:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Btw metame...did you retrieve your invisible hammy? xx


----------



## forgotten~myth (May 30, 2010)

Ohhh yeah! We sort of went off topic a bit didnt we?! :lol::lol:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

forgotten~myth said:


> Ohhh yeah! We sort of went off topic a bit didnt we?! :lol::lol:


Not like me at all :lol:


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

niki87 said:


> Not like me at all :lol:


No topic is safe with you on :lol:


----------



## forgotten~myth (May 30, 2010)

We somehow managed to change the topic from a disapearing hamster to my crazy monk-ham-gus! Only we could do that!:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

$hAzZa said:


> No topic is safe with you on :lol:


Thats not fair!! You're the one who puts your boy in a PINK cage!! I just have to presume...well....



forgotten~myth said:


> We somehow managed to change the topic from a disapearing hamster to my crazy monk-ham-gus! Only we could do that!:lol::lol::lol:


:lol: I'm blaming you!

It's OK...now we have $hAzZa on board....sit back and watch the topic revert even further from the original!! :arf:


----------



## forgotten~myth (May 30, 2010)

niki87 said:


> PINK cage!!


PINK????!!!!!!!!! :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

niki87 said:


> Thats not fair!! You're the one who puts your boy in a PINK cage!! I just have to presume...well....
> 
> :lol: I'm blaming you!
> 
> It's OK...now we have $hAzZa on board....sit back and watch the topic revert even further from the original!! :arf:


Not my fault my hamster is a fruit, I can't afford a blue one:lol:
Us two together talking random garbage is what ruins topics :lol::lol:


----------



## forgotten~myth (May 30, 2010)

Its also what stops things from getting dull!


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

forgotten~myth said:


> PINK????!!!!!!!!! :lol::lol::lol:


Oh yes...PINK!!!!! Can you blame me for hijacking someone else's thread when I learnt it was PINK! 



$hAzZa said:


> Not my fault my hamster is a fruit, I can't afford a blue one:lol:
> Us two together talking random garbage is what ruins topics :lol::lol:


:lol::lol::lol: You make us sound like the thread witches!! xx


----------



## forgotten~myth (May 30, 2010)

niki87 said:


> Oh yes...PINK!!!!! Can you blame me for hijacking someone else's thread when I learnt it was PINK!


Lol... The topic has changed again!:lol::lol::lol::lol:
But your right!


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Does he look unhappy?







There, he loves his garish-ly pink cage :lol:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

$hAzZa said:


> Does he look unhappy?
> View attachment 51180
> 
> There, he loves his garish-ly pink cage :lol:


Awww bless him....he is so adorable!! xx


----------



## forgotten~myth (May 30, 2010)

Awwww... He is so cute! And I suppose he doesnt look tooo miserable...
Heh heh heh! xxx


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

niki87 said:


> Awww bless him....he is so adorable!! xx





forgotten~myth said:


> Awwww... He is so cute! And I suppose he doesnt look tooo miserable...
> Heh heh heh! xxx


He is a devil, that's all I'm saying lol

I'm gonna stop hijacking this thread now :lol:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Lol me too...

So how is the invisible hammy?? xx


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

niki87 said:


> Lol me too...
> 
> So how is the invisible hammy?? xx


----------



## forgotten~myth (May 30, 2010)

This ones my fave! Sorry for hijacking the thread again but It's a fab pic!


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Hehe great pics! xx


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

forgotten~myth said:


> This ones my fave! Sorry for hijacking the thread again but It's a fab pic!


:lol::lol: I got that picture! I love lolcats:thumbup:


----------



## forgotten~myth (May 30, 2010)




----------



## nattymariax (Sep 1, 2010)

haha i love the lolcats  I have the book and sit and look at it when im feeling down! Makes me smile:lol::lol:


----------



## forgotten~myth (May 30, 2010)

Did the amazing invisble hammy turn up in the end?:lol: xxx


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

sorry guys, i completely forgot! yeah i stayed sat up waiting for him for AGES and then went to bed and then ... forgot about this thread. Not only did he turn invisible, he also walked through the skirting board behind the drawers his cage is on and then flew up the drawers and sat waiting to be put back oin his cage. I shouldn;t have been worried really as both him and rilo go to their cages when they get fed up of being out and they just sit there and wait. I think just with all the recent stuff thats been going on with him that i was worried, but hes back and safe now. Cheers for asking! and making me laugh with all the random threads!


----------



## Lady Sol (Aug 20, 2009)

Glad he turned up safely. Smokey did a flying leap off the shelves last weekend. Luckily my brother-in-law caught her after only about half an hour.


----------



## forgotten~myth (May 30, 2010)

Seee! Invisible hammys are very clever!


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Awww bless him. Glad he turned up! xx


----------

